# BWV 801 on a Strat with economy picking.



## Bachololic (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi,

Here's my latest duet with myself BWV 801 Sinfonia. I wanted to teach myself to play economy picking and all inside picking so this seemed like a great piece for that. 






Hope you enjoy it,

Chris


----------



## John Reilly (Apr 7, 2018)

Gee Chris , you played that very well , but , and you can take this personally , you played that even better LOL . Thanks for sharing , as always a real treat !


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Once again..amazing!

I always look forward to your threads. 

The following might interest you. 
I hope it doesn't diminish your enthusiasm/respect for J. S. Bach.


_An excerpt from *Ted Gioia's *new book *"Music: A Subversive History."*

J.S. Bach the Rebel | Lapham’s Quarterly

>>>>I’ve talked to people who feel they know Bach very well, but they aren’t aware of the time he was imprisoned for a month. They never learned about Bach pulling a knife on a fellow musician during a street fight. They never heard about his drinking exploits—on one two-week trip he billed the church eighteen gorchsen for beer, enough to purchase eight gallons of it at retail prices—or that his contract with the Duke of Saxony included a provision for tax-free beer from the castle brewery; or that he was accused of consorting with an unknown, unmarried woman in the organ loft; or had a reputation for ignoring assigned duties without explanation or apology. They don’t know about Bach’s sex life: at best a matter of speculation, but what should we conclude from his twenty known children, more than any significant composer in history (a procreative career that has led some to joke with a knowing wink that “Bach’s organ had no stops”), or his second marriage to twenty-year-old singer Anna Magdalena Wilcke, when he was in his late thirties? They don’t know about the constant disciplinary problems Bach caused, or his insolence to students, or the many other ways he found to flout authority. This is the Bach branded as “incorrigible” by the councilors in Leipzig, who grimly documented offense after offense committed by their stubborn and irascible employee_.<<<<<<


----------



## Bachololic (Jan 27, 2014)

John Reilly said:


> Gee Chris , you played that very well , but , and you can take this personally , you played that even better LOL . Thanks for sharing , as always a real treat !


Thanks John, glad you enjoyed it.



greco said:


> Once again..amazing!
> 
> I always look forward to your threads.
> 
> ...


Thanks Greco, glad you liked it. I've heard a few stories about Bach's history, sounds like he was a very busy guy in more ways than just composing.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Big Baroque fan here.

Nicely done as always.

Please do keep them coming.


----------



## Bachololic (Jan 27, 2014)

Milkman said:


> Big Baroque fan here.
> 
> Nicely done as always.
> 
> Please do keep them coming.


Thanks Milkman.


----------

